# Angler helfen Aalen



## Tikey0815 (23. Juni 2021)

Freiheit für Aale !


----------



## Timo.Keibel (23. Juni 2021)

Gute Aktion! Schön zu sehen, dass, erstens, so viele junge Aale in die Havel aufsteigen und, zweitens, es eine große Bereitschaft und Einsatz von Freiwilligen gibt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Juni 2021)

...und so wird einem vor Augen geführt, was für ein Problem ein Wehr für die Wanderung der Fische bedeutet.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Juni 2021)

Durch Vereinsarbeit unterstützen wir natürlich auch wo wir können, und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch wichtig. Der kleine Fluss in meinem Ort ist nun seit 3 Jahren auch komplett mit Fischtreppen versehen zum Beispiel. Es gibt gar keine Wehre mehr. Dazu natürlich mit Besatz. 

Aber am liebsten helfe ich den Aalen immer noch vom Wasser in meinen Räucherofen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Juni 2021)

Einfach toll, wie sich die Angler dort einsetzen!
So selbstlos und ohne Hintergedanken.


----------



## seatrout61 (24. Juni 2021)

Häh, ohne Hintergedanken?
So ehrlich sollte man sein, ist doch nicht verwerflich.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2021)

Der moderne Angler an sich wird doch verpönt,  wenn er es wagt, den armen Fischlein ein Leiden zuzufügen und hält sich mit Aussagen
und Bildern diesbezüglich zurück. Ich hingegen stehe dazu. Ich übe mein Lieblingshobby aus, um tatsächlich auch welche der Flossenträger zu verzehren.
Und wisst ihr was, ich schäme mich nicht mal mehr dafür 

Ich würde mich aber auch nicht erdreisten, denjenigen zu verachten, der alle seine Fänge liebevoll wieder in sein Element zurück setzt. Jedem so wie er es mag, Leben und leben lassen. Und im Zweifel, ich habe ein dickes Fell, und immer noch keine Abhakmatte.


----------

